# Ping packet loss w/Intel 2200BG (iwi) on FreeBSD 11.0



## epmakk (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi,

Sorry if it’s a repost. But I wasted/sacrificed a few days (weekends!!!) and found no solution to my problem online, and almost got to a point of hopelessness and giving up on freebsd.

The problem:
- ping 127.0.0.1 or assigned ip - 0% packet loss;
- ping [some remote host] > 20% packet loss (both ways);

1. The issue exists for 11g regardless of WPA2 or authmode:OPEN (no wpa_supplicant);
2. It’s not due to faulty hardware; I have two ThinkPad T43 (I know, it’s 2017, but I’m a sucker for this kind of fun), they both exhibit the problem;
3. There are absolutely no issues with setting up wlan0 interface: cloning (ifconfig wlan0 .. create wlandev iwi0..), wpa_subblicant, dhclient wlan0 – everything works like a charm. Thank you!!!;

I didn’t want to give up on freebsd w/o a fight and started trying out different ‘ifconfig .. create ..’ settings.

The ' -wme' field did the trick for me:

# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev iwi0 -wme up

I only have 1% packet loss now, which I can live with.

M0re info:

# pciconf -lv
..
iwi0@pci0:4:2:0: class=0x..
..
device = 'PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection'
class = 'network'
..


# ifconfig wlan0 list caps
drivercaps=
..<STA,IBSS,PMGT,SHPREAMBLE,MONITOR,MBSS,WPA1,WPA2,WME>


Hope this helps someone.

-epmakk


----------

